# Couple of quick questions



## Stupid World (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all,

I've recently been given a breeding pair of Hemichromis Bimaculatus, and while they're doing okay in my 55 Gallon Mbuna tank, I'm strongly considering moving them into a 20 gallon of their own, just so they'll be a little less stressed and start breeding again. So, because I'm not very knowledgeable about West Africans, I'm wondering about substrates, live plants and tank mates. I'm hope on using sand as a subtstrate, but I seem to recall reading that these guys bury their eggs after spawning, so I'm wondering if I need to go with something a little coarser to encourage breeding. I'm hoping to plant the tank with Java moss and either Java fern or Anubias, but if the Jewels eat plants at the same rate that Mbuna, maybe I'll skip that idea. Finally, I've read that these guys are fairly aggressive to each other after their fry becomemore independent, so I was considering putting a pair of Kribs in as well. Anyone have any input?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hi,

Congrats on your Hemichomis sp. acquisition!

The chances of you having H. bimaculatus are virtually nil (the species is seldom if ever exported). You probably have H. guttatus, the common jewelfish of the hobby.

If they are a true breeding pair, a 20-gallon long breeding tank may be okay, but I'd house them in a 30. Adding Pelvicachromis pulcher ("kribs") into either sized tank is out of the question: They will be killed as soon as the jewelfish even think about spawning.

As for substrate, sand or some other fine substrate is preferred. Hemichromis spp. like to excavate small depressions in which they place their fry. Although they will not eat them, these fishes have a way of digging up plants, so using plants that have extensive root systems is recommended. Anubias spp., Java moss/fern should be fine.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

I agree with everything above. I think a small pair could work in a 20L for a while, but of course a 30 would be so much better. I think kribs would be at high risk with jewels in anything less than 48 inches long, I've had jewels turn into ruthless killers in small aquariums.

In my experience, I've most commonly seen my breeding pairs of jewels spawn out in the open on top of slate rock, and this is when caves were also available.


----------

